# AL Opener "Combat In The Wild" Style Video



## Millyville Hunter (Dec 2, 2010)

The boys did good and enjoyed working on the footage. To bad the rain kept them being to film more but still some awesome footage.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/08nwC2z5W5E?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/08nwC2z5W5E?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 2, 2010)

congrats on a good shoot, but next time try not to advertise where you were. There is plenty of hunting pressure out there anyways without inviting new yahoos


----------



## wingding (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Blue Hawg Dawg (Dec 2, 2010)

that was absolutly awesome!!!


----------



## moore0661 (Dec 2, 2010)

That was a great video.


----------



## Jaker (Dec 3, 2010)

good vid, but duhollywood is right, hmmm I'm guessing that is a sleugh near goosepond? Haven't hunted that side of the river in about 5 years but it looks familiar, but anyways you just sent a hundred more people up there for saturday.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Dec 3, 2010)

Good gosh everyone. Really, there are a ton of videos out there displaying some spots to hunt up there and other places. What ever happened to enjoying watching some good friends having a good time duck hunting. If I need to remove the post to calm your spirits about Guntersville then I will.


----------



## Shug1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice milly ville is that glen arps hoot n holla taxidermy we wk together


----------



## Scott R (Dec 3, 2010)

This will be my 19th season hunting that lake.  

The video is not hurting anything.  The days of light hunting pressure on that lake are loooonnnggg gone.  A few pics or videos aren't going to hurt it at this point.

Ya'll have a good season and be safe.


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 3, 2010)

You notice they were going down the road at 3:30AM?  If someone wants to hunt that sleugh, then get up at 3AM and I'm sure they will just move on to the next spot they scouted.  Nice line of ducks you got there.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Dec 3, 2010)

Great Hunt boys. I heard the story and you all worked for them ducks. Yall deserved to kill those birds, time scouting and waiting it out works most of the time. Again great hunt.


----------



## Charlie157 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks ScottR and RapidFire. I seriously dought that anyone in the duck hunting world has not heard about Lake Guntersville. This is my 11th season hunting the lake and it is far from a secret. We had to flag off at least a dozen different groups while waiting for the season to come in. Thanks for the compliments and happy hunting to EVERYONE! 

And as for that spot being close to Goosepond..... Way off.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 3, 2010)

thats a great video! and as usual got some haters on here.


----------



## Jaker (Dec 3, 2010)

Charlie157 said:


> Thanks ScottR and RapidFire. I seriously dought that anyone in the duck hunting world has not heard about Lake Guntersville. This is my 11th season hunting the lake and it is far from a secret. We had to flag off at least a dozen different groups while waiting for the season to come in. Thanks for the compliments and happy hunting to EVERYONE!
> 
> And as for that spot being close to Goosepond..... Way off.



like i said, I haven't been on that side of the lake in a while, but there is a spot near goosepond that used to have a blind about a hundred yards toward the mouth from where yall woulda been sitting


----------



## Jaker (Dec 3, 2010)

bnew17 said:


> thats a great video! and as usual got some haters on here.



not hating, i said it was a good vid, but it helps nothing to post a public spot on a forum, and post a pic of birds like that and explain that it was shot the week prior.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Well just kinda reminded me as a "Flyway Highway" remake....


----------



## booger branch benelli (Dec 4, 2010)

Even if it brought one more person over there then that is one more person to deal with.  Any one who has hunted there could tell where you were without you saying so;anyone who cant dosent need to know.  No one needs to know where you are hunting to enjoy your video.  Just say tenn river.


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 4, 2010)

guntersville is on fire this year!! that hunt is what everyone i have talked to has said guntersville was like opening day, limits for everyone. i heard that the mudcreek area was the best or the north sauty part. One friend of mine said he hunted North Sauty and didnt see another hunter anywhere this morning 
good luck, see ya at comer bridge in the morning!


----------



## gsubo (Dec 4, 2010)

gsp754 said:


> guntersville is on fire this year!! that hunt is what everyone i have talked to has said guntersville was like opening day, limits for everyone. i heard that the mudcreek area was the best or the north sauty part. One friend of mine said he hunted North Sauty and didnt see another hunter anywhere this morning
> good luck, see ya at comer bridge in the morning!




Im writing all this down


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 5, 2010)

its been good to us this year, i cant wait for morning to go kill some more! I think they are killing alot around raccoon creek too, i havent made it up that way yet, the birds are decoying too well at our spot to leave right now!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Dec 5, 2010)

awsome video dude. sorry for the haters... you'll get that on this site with anything dealing with waterfowl. bust em up this up coming opener!


----------



## ylhatch (Dec 5, 2010)

great video.don,t let the haters get to ya.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you for watching the video everyone. We have still got some great waterfoul videos to come. We still haven't even made it to our best spots in GA yet. Got some guys headed to Arkansas tomorrow and we will be busting up the geese and woodies next weekend. 
Scouted one of my favorite woody spots the other day and it is loaded 30 to 40 woodies pilled up. Can't wait, I haven't even been able to go yet this year. Hope everyone tears the ducks up and just remember   HUNT OR BE HUNTED Combat In The Wild


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 5, 2010)

Millyville Hunter said:


> Thank you for watching the video everyone. We have still got some great waterfoul videos to come. We still haven't even made it to our best spots in GA yet. Got some guys headed to Arkansas tomorrow and we will be busting up the geese and woodies next weekend.
> Scouted one of my favorite woody spots the other day and it is loaded 30 to 40 woodies pilled up. Can't wait, I haven't even been able to go yet this year. Hope everyone tears the ducks up and just remember   HUNT OR BE HUNTED Combat In The Wild




What is "combat in the wild"? Do you guys have a hunting show on TV or something?


----------



## C Cape (Dec 6, 2010)

www.combatinthewild.com

As far as telling where they hunted......Telling someone you're going to Scottsboro is far from telling someone a spot......

What does it really matter anyways?  I've had to camp out to hunt a spot on Lake Sinclair!  If you're really worried about someone seeing this video and them ruining your hunting then you have to much time on your hands and should pick a different hobby than duck hunting imo.


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 7, 2010)

honestly, that video would make me not want to hunt there, not exactly a barrel burner morning.


----------



## jonboy (Dec 8, 2010)

gsp754 said:


> honestly, that video would make me not want to hunt there, not exactly a barrel burner morning.



Wow!!!! A 6 man limit and it wasn't a barrel burner? Where do you hunt?


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 8, 2010)

jonboy said:


> Wow!!!! A 6 man limit and it wasn't a barrel burner? Where do you hunt?



maybe i didnt watch the whole video, i only saw a couple birds get shot.... my bad.
if it was a 6 man limit that is a good hunt


----------



## Charlie157 (Dec 9, 2010)

Unfortunatley it was raining most of the morning and I didn't want to take any chances with my cameras. Sure was fun though!


----------



## C Cape (Dec 9, 2010)

gsp754 said:


> maybe i didnt watch the whole video, i only saw a couple birds get shot.... my bad.
> if it was a 6 man limit that is a good hunt



Go to the end of the video and check out the picture.....You can't ask for a better morning anywhere....

Edit:  Actually, I would hate to inconvenience you to watch the whole video so here's the picture......


----------



## harrellw (Dec 9, 2010)

Guys awesome morning and video!!!


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 9, 2010)

C Cape said:


> Go to the end of the video and check out the picture.....You can't ask for a better morning anywhere....
> 
> Edit:  Actually, I would hate to inconvenience you to watch the whole video so here's the picture......



Thanks, My attention span appreciates it!


----------



## C Cape (Dec 10, 2010)

No problem


----------

